# Chanterelle??



## Nick deek (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi guys, new on here. Cant tell if these are true or false chanterelle. Found a bunch on this rainy day near cambridge MN


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

Not a chanterelle for sure. A polypore of some type but for sure not a chanterelle.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks like Ash Bolete


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I was going to say, that pore surface looks like some kind of bolete.


----------

